# MY Potatoe is here!!



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok so i just wanted to share my joy.. i just recieved my wonderful turbo kit... minus a few missin parts.. due to human error that hotshot BETTER fix..like missing injectors, oil lines and coolant lines..but for those of you deciding on whether to piece a kit together or get the hotshot kit.. do yourself a favor.. just get the hotshot kit.. it looks amazing. i recently installed the fast brakes 11in upgrade kit.. let me say.. its AMAZING.. they look mean as hell in my rims.. that just jump out at you. so for you turboed owners here is where i am at if you could tell me what im missing id appreciate it

Hotshot turbo kit
240sx MAF (thanks to wes you fucken rule)
oil restrictor (what a surprise.. recommended by wes)
brake upgraded (fast brakes....done)
turbo cams, ECU,and clutch (soon as theres room on the credit card)
255 low pressure fuel pump (again recommended by wes)
3in exhuast (possible vrs or custom)

will this satisfy my turbo system both power wise and keeping it safe?..and upon installation.. should i install everything all at once.. or should i do cerain upgrades first. thanks again for your help..yet again.. and congrats to wes for his awesome 1/4 times


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotshot forgot something......what a suprise. anyways, congratulations for being on of the few 1.6 owners that dont just TALK THE TALK.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Ok so i just wanted to share my joy.. i just recieved my wonderful turbo kit... minus a few missin parts.. due to human error that hotshot BETTER fix..like missing injectors, oil lines and coolant lines..but for those of you deciding on whether to piece a kit together or get the hotshot kit.. do yourself a favor.. just get the hotshot kit.. it looks amazing. i recently installed the fast brakes 11in upgrade kit.. let me say.. its AMAZING.. they look mean as hell in my rims.. that just jump out at you. so for you turboed owners here is where i am at if you could tell me what im missing id appreciate it
> 
> Hotshot turbo kit
> 240sx MAF (thanks to wes you fucken rule)
> ...


The only other thing I might add on top of that is a EGT gauge and possibly a boost controller. I'd recommend doing it in stages, that way if you have any problems it's easier to figure out what they are.
So I'd install the injectors/MAF/ECU in one stage, clutch in another, rest of the turbo kit in another, then the cams.
Also if you do run a boost controller, I'd be careful if running more than 11 PSI and I wouldn't recommend over 12 PSI unless you have a way to monitor injector duty cycle and or MAF voltage.

Congrats on the buying the kit, you'll the love the power you can put out with it. Let us know if you have any issues.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

upon looking at the turbo.. i have a good idea how the piping runs etc...oil lines no problem.. two questions... 1.. where do i run the coolant inlet and return lines.. i already order the parts for the coolant that was givin from another member.. but how do they splice into the existing coolant system..also.. the blow off valve has a lever.. that currently is not connect to the hinge it is near. is that supposed to be adjusted.. and where does the hose coming from that valve get attached too?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> upon looking at the turbo.. i have a good idea how the piping runs etc...oil lines no problem.. two questions... 1.. where do i run the coolant inlet and return lines.. i already order the parts for the coolant that was givin from another member.. but how do they splice into the existing coolant system..also.. the blow off valve has a lever.. that currently is not connect to the hinge it is near. is that supposed to be adjusted.. and where does the hose coming from that valve get attached too?


Slow down sparky. Are you talking about the wastegate on the turbo? 

If so yes it has to be connected to the flapper on the exhaust housing. it shold have little tension and you should have to gently pull it to get it onto the flapper.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

No offence but EGT is usless. There is nothing you could really do about it beside say "oh sh*t". I say use the $$ toward nothing else like headwork.

Best of luck


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> No offence but EGT is usless. There is nothing you could really do about it beside say "oh sh*t". I say use the $$ toward nothing else like headwork.
> 
> Best of luck



You could not be more wrong. It tells you if things are too hot and can keep you from causing damage. You can also adjust FP a bit to work on minor issues. IMHO EGT is IMPERATIVE on a turbo car. Now a narrow band AF gauge is as worthless as a tit on a bull.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> No offence but EGT is usless. There is nothing you could really do about it beside say "oh sh*t". I say use the $$ toward nothing else like headwork.
> 
> Best of luck


Yea I really don't understand this, it's not like EGT is a gauge with Hot and Cold on it like a narrow band O2. EGT tells you if things are getting too hot well ahead of time.
It sounds like you're talking about the wastegate in #2, the vacuum fitting should connect to the intake piping before the throttle body.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Yea I really don't understand this, it's not like EGT is a gauge with Hot and Cold on it like a narrow band O2. EGT tells you if things are getting too hot well ahead of time.
> It sounds like you're talking about the wastegate in #2, the vacuum fitting should connect to the intake piping before the throttle body.


ok so the wastegate line gets connected to the intake pipe attached to the throttle body... if thats the case then where does the line coming from the Bosch bypass valve get connected or T off too.. i have two other vacuum lines in a T. ...now im assuming that if i plan to get a bov.. it will replace this plastic black bosch bypass valve that i have now. how does a boost controller fit in and adjust boost? i plan to keep boost at about 8psi for normal driving.. but im not sure whats a good high point to set it at in times of well play time lol


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Not to mention you can tell if your running lean more on an EGT gauge than a narrow band AF gauge.

Congrats on the potatoe, can't say I'm not jealous though... if only I waited a bit longer I would've had one.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Hmmm.... no offense to you SubaruBlue200sx, but this pisses me off. I ordered my kit back on May 12. They rejected the payment due to an unconfirmed shipping address. I call my bank change my billing address and get the payment in on June 2. A couple weeks ago I got guages, fan, piping, BUT no IC, manifold, turbo or DP. Hotshot told me they had the GT28RS from JWT waiting for me since May. According to your posts I assume you ordered after me (around the end of june), and you get the parts I'm missing before me. Hotshot is a great company in terms of quality products and its dedication to small niche markets, but its business practices suck! I'll be calling them today. I'll be calm and respectful b/c I appreciate the contributions they make to our community, but they better give me some straight answers.

Also there is a respected member of this board I paid $90 for a 240sx MAF that I never received. When I asked him directly for a tracking number and he avoided the question. I need to contact him again.

I have to accept some the responsiblity for these problems because I haven't kept on top of these people about my purchases. I have been out of town all summer doing consulting work and started my own company. The company for which I am dong to consulting work is investing millions of dollars into the project I'm working on. I'm the lead engineer. I'm only 24 and haven't even graduated with my BS yet! So I'm stressed and I want my turbo DAMN IT!!! I sorry needed to vent.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

So I just called Hotshot and "politely called them out"  John apologized right away and didn't try to give me any BS excuses. I really respect that. I then made it clear that I apprecaite their dedication to us GA16 guys. So I got my point across. You guys have to realize that Hotshot is a small family run company going out of its way to build quality products for small niche market. The time it takes does not bother me. Their shipping priority in this situation does, especially on something as expensesive as a turbo kit. But they just proved to me that they are quality people, the type I want to do business with! 

Now that other guy. I want to make clear it is NOT wes. I understand the package might have been lost, etc. I would like your cooperation in proving that it was lost or you will be mentioned by name. 

PS. Sorry for jacking your thread SubaruBlue200sx!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

haha its ok bro.. yeah i didn't order my kit until mid july.. i waited exactly one month and just got it last week. i ordered the kit through sport compactonly.. they notified me and told me that the gt28rs was out and would take a week to come in.. when i got the kit finally i was missing my injectors.. when i called them today.. they called hotshot right away.. a few hours later i got a call back.. and the guy joe told me hotshot was overnighting my injectors to me.. and gave his sincere apologize... im sorry but i don't know what other company weather its for honda, toyota, mitsu. etc hotshot sticks by there product and i have NEVER heard anyone complain... but i understand your stres..and i hope you get your kit soon.. just holdin that turbo in my hand was like angels coming down on me lol..
and yeah i know its not wes giving you a prob wit that maf.. cuase i took his MAF... sent him money.. and i had it with in a week...so if any members are dealing wit wes.. do not fear cuase hes a man of his word...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dundee said:


> So I just called Hotshot and "politely called them out"  John apologized right away and didn't try to give me any BS excuses. I really respect that. I then made it clear that I apprecaite their dedication to us GA16 guys. So I got my point across. You guys have to realize that Hotshot is a small family run company going out of its way to build quality products for small niche market. The time it takes does not bother me. Their shipping priority in this situation does, especially on something as expensesive as a turbo kit. But they just proved to me that they are quality people, the type I want to do business with!
> 
> Now that other guy. I want to make clear it is NOT wes. I understand the package might have been lost, etc. I would like your cooperation in proving that it was lost or you will be mentioned by name.
> 
> PS. Sorry for jacking your thread SubaruBlue200sx!



Apologies for making this thread off topic but this has to be addressed. 

Here is what happend with this guy's MAF and it was I who sold it to him.

Jun 3rd: Get email from him stating he wanted to buy, recieved money the same day.

Jun 4th: Sent MAF through Postal service to address he specified in paypal.

July 7th: Get email saying, and I quote:



> I have not recieved the 240sx MAF yet, do you have a tracking number?
> What address did you send it to.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


I respond: 


> How come you didn't contact me before today if you haven't recieved it??? I have to look up the address I sent it to hold on...


and then follow up with:


> Kevin Phillipson
> 6*** SW A***er Rd
> Gainesville, FL 32608
> 
> That's the address you gave me in paypal and the same one I sent it to. That was over a month ago and this whole time I thought you recieved it already...


 (edited address out)

To this day I have not recieved a message from him in email. I wonder what is with the threats on the message forum instead of emailing me back?

I have no way to track the package after a month. You should have let me know sooner that it was missing, I don't even have the reciept for the shipment after a month, I just assumed you got it.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How much have you spent so far total on all of this stuff? I figured around 6200 with everything. Tell me how high my estimate is PLEASE!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> How much have you spent so far total on all of this stuff? I figured around 6200 with everything. Tell me how high my estimate is PLEASE!



heh.. lets see.. 3800 for the hotshot kit,
400 for koyo radiator
1500 for jwt cams, ecu and clutch
500 for misc parts, adapters, motor mount, fittings
500 for exhuast
350 for boost controller
im probably missing a few things but id say around 7k


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

So what motor mounts did you get? I am making a list and I'm checking it twice lol!

I can drop about $1500 dollars off of that from not getting the cams, radiator, and boost controller... I will still be able to run though won't I?

What exhaust did you get? The 3" Stainless Steel VRS Exhaust Cat-Back?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> So what motor mounts did you get? I am making a list and I'm checking it twice lol!
> 
> I can drop about $1500 dollars off of that from not getting the cams, radiator, and boost controller... I will still be able to run though won't I?
> 
> What exhaust did you get? The 3" Stainless Steel VRS Exhaust Cat-Back?



well your gonna have to get the jwt ecu.. and well to be honest ur better off getting the cams ecu at the same time.. heck i fyou get the cams,ecu and clutch at the same time.. jwt will knock off at least 200 bucks.. its like a package deal.. thats what they did for me. 
as for the motor mount.. all i know is that wes used it.. and he advised me to get it.. adds alot more room for running the IC piping off the compressor.. it was lke 40 bucks u can go around it if you want.
what i did was i ordered everything lil by lil and then spent the past 2 weeks installing it. i got the koyo cause its bigger.. ur cooling the turbo now as well as the motor. HS does not give you coolan lines or fittings..we can help you wit that. and it also does not come with an oil return line.
my exhuast is getting done tuesday.. the mieneke where i live is excelllent.. theyve won numerous awards for their custom exhaust.. im goin wit a custom 3in catback with a flowmaster muffler i can't stand those coffee can mufflers. i want something lookin like stock that sounds nice.. but ive heard the vrs cat back is nice so thats up to you


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> heh.. lets see.. 3800 for the hotshot kit,
> 400 for koyo radiator
> 1500 for jwt cams, ecu and clutch
> 500 for misc parts, adapters, motor mount, fittings
> ...



koyos are $320 from JGY
$500 for exhaust?? my 3" mandrel i got made for $200 total
where did you get the boost controller from? they are less than $300 off ebay


you over paid for some of that stuff. for $7k, you better make over 250whp. cause i know you prolly hear it alor, but the swap would have been WAY cheaper and ALOT faster. sorry for the bitching


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> koyos are $320 from JGY
> $500 for exhaust?? my 3" mandrel i got made for $200 total
> where did you get the boost controller from? they are less than $300 off ebay
> 
> ...


those are just estimates..and yeah i know a swap would have been cheaper but you know what.. anyone can rip out a 1.6 and swap in an ser.. but i wanna be different..now that mines boosted.. ima go pick on some sers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> those are just estimates..and yeah i know a swap would have been cheaper but you know what.. anyone can rip out a 1.6 and swap in an ser.. but i wanna be different..now that mines boosted.. ima go pick on some sers


thats what i thought when i boosted my 1.6........


----------

